# The Honest Kitchen



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd like to hear from people who are using this product. I have samples coming and I'm still researching this product.

Based on everything I've studied so far, this has to be the best formula to feed dogs I've ever seen. It's dehydrated raw, without the raw mess or the imbalance in the feeding if you goof or have no idea what you are doing...AND...it's better than kibble as it is made in an FDA inspected manufacturing facility that produces people food. You can add meat to it if you so choose or just hydrate it and feed. A 10lb box makes approximately 43lbs of food which works out to $1.50 or less per lb of food which makes it cheaper than premium kibbles.

I've not used this product yet, so I don't see any drawbacks at this time. So maybe users can shed some expierence on this fine product.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

how do i get samples?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I know a few raw feeders use this product during travel. I personally have not, as I just have never had an issue raw feeding on vacation, but the one thing about this product that really irks me, is the consistency of it. It's like soupey mush. I was going to use The Honest Kitchen before I ever went raw, but a dog at the boarding facility I worked at came in with it, and I just found it to seem really unnatural for a diet claiming to be as close to raw as it gets commercially. 
There's pictures of it here
The Honest Kitchen Switch | Dog Reflections

Anyway, as far as commercial pet foods go, I'd definately put THK up there, and I can't complain much about ingredients, but still... mush for dogs? SOmething about it just isn't right, to me.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

embark seems pretty good. although it claims to be low carb with 35 p[ercent carbs??

also preference is a wasye of money...all dogs need is meats. for the diets...

Preference | The Honest Kitchen


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> embark seems pretty good. although it claims to be low carb with 35 p[ercent carbs??
> 
> also preference is a wasye of money...all dogs need is meats. for the diets...
> 
> Preference | The Honest Kitchen


Preference, if you read the description, is not designed to be a balanced diet. It serves as a veggie mix for people who raw feed, but feed plant matter is necessary. It even says "just add meat!"


----------



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm a HUGE fan of THK. I only use Force and Embark (the only grain free ones) either when traveling, camping, leaving my dog with someone else to feed (who isn't comfortable feeding homemade raw) and for my currently sick dog who can only eat boiled chicken. I use THK as a gravy so she can at least get some nutrients. That's a long story though.

But if you're going to feed a commercial food, THK is the only thing I would feed. It's incredible quality and has the same amazing benefits on my dogs as homemade raw diets have had. And it's made by people who truly care about dogs. Best thing? We can eat it too. It's that high quality.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i know...the only part of a dogs diet that is necessary is meat..thats whuy its a waste. i see questions asking about adding veggies..etc..and RFD always responds theyre not needed. so why buy preference and add meat when you can just feed the meat


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i know...the only part of a dogs diet that is necessary is meat..thats whuy its a waste. i see questions asking about adding veggies..etc..and RFD always responds theyre not needed. so why buy preference and add meat when you can just feed the meat


I agree 100%, but there are a lot of people who feed home prepared diets, so this product is geared towards that. It's catering to omnivore nutrition, just like EVERY kibble on the market, so it's no more useless than any commercial kibble.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> I agree 100%, but there are a lot of people who feed home prepared diets, so this product is geared towards that. It's catering to omnivore nutrition, just like EVERY kibble on the market, so it's no more useless than any commercial kibble.


ok as lomg as i wasnt going crazy...glad you agreed.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ok as lomg as i wasnt going crazy...glad you agreed.


Haha, nope. not crazy. 
I get that dog food companies like to make us all think dogs are omnivores, but you'd think that someone who has done enough research to not feed kibble, would also know veggies and fruits aren't needed. This product proves that even with "home prepared diets" there is still a market for this stuff. 
I also think that THK marketing is clever. They try to make themselves out to be a home prepared diet, but 'just add water' is not really my idea of home cooking.


ETA: I will say that i'd like to get a few boxes of this to put in our emergency food storage. You never know when something might happen. We eep a 3 month supply for ourselves, and right now we have kirkland in storage for the dogs, but i think this would be a better route.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Just for the record, like I need something for the record. :smile: This Honest Kitchen stuff being discussed in this thread is a absolute total complete waste of money. There is no valid reason for anyone to feed this stuff to their dog. There is no meat in it. Thats all that needs to be known. It says you can mix meat with it but it would be just as nutritious and a lot cheaper just to mix the meat with air. :smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Just for the record, like I need something for the record. :smile: This Honest Kitchen stuff being discussed in this thread is a absolute total complete waste of money. There is no valid reason for anyone to feed this stuff to their dog. There is no meat in it. Thats all that needs to be known. It says you can mix meat with it but it would be just as nutritious and a lot cheaper just to mix the meat with air. :smile:


We already established and agreed on this. 
It's geared towards omnivore nutrition, and isn't even claimed to be complete "as is."
I put it on the same level as any commercial kibble on the market, it just only includes the useless part, that some misguided folks feel is necessary.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

conansmom said:


> I'm a HUGE fan of THK. I only use Force and Embark (the only grain free ones) either when traveling, camping, leaving my dog with someone else to feed (who isn't comfortable feeding homemade raw) and for my currently sick dog who can only eat boiled chicken. I use THK as a gravy so she can at least get some nutrients. That's a long story though.
> 
> *But if you're going to feed a commercial food, THK is the only thing I would feed. It's incredible quality and has the same amazing benefits on my dogs as homemade raw diets have had. And it's made by people who truly care about dogs. Best thing? We can eat it too. It's that high quality.*



Wow do you own the company? It seems you fell for the marketing spiel hook, line, and sinker. Also it's not even close to being a top tier food to me, as the 2 kinds that are grain free have one meat source, and the rest is veggies.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

i got a few samples of HK but like someone else said - it's very soupy and i can't tell how much meat is in it. also i got a sample of the preference so i could try it with adding meat...it's very green and has a strong alfalfa smell. my dog wouldn't touch any of the samples.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> how do i get samples?


I got samples from the website a while back, and Aussie LOVED it!


----------

